# Bob Jones



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

What is the world wide perception of this man

he is a bit like gokan ryu founder Bob sullivan

bob jones also left goju to start his own ryu called ZEN DO KAI
in Australia and N.Z

he has graded himself all the way to 7th dan i think he gives himself an 8th dan this year???

thanks

terry


----------



## gravity (Apr 26, 2003)

hmmm Bob Jones is kinda commercial - I don't want to comment about him on a forum. Blitz (Australian MA mag) is crazy about him. Then again sometimes MA mags promote guys not because they are the best but rather becuase they are the most popular. My previous Ju Jitsu master, Shihan Jan De Jong (RIP) :asian: deserved much more coverage then what he received, he was amazing.

Sometimes the best teachers are the ones who receive the least attention (they don't need mass recognition, yet they can still attract students)


----------



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

> Then again sometimes MA mags promote guys not because they are the best but rather becuase they are the most popular.



inst this the case about most of the MA mags



> Sometimes the best teachers are the ones who receive the least attention



you are very right on that point my friend, just because a school has thousands if not tens of thousands of members and advertise heavily does not mean it is the best...............


RIP....shihan Jan de jong  you will be remebered


----------



## nathan_sau (Apr 26, 2003)

i think you wil find when it comes to blitz mag, its all about who you know, its a mates club and thats about it...
I agree Jan De Jong is a remarkable person...


----------



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

it is a mates club, you see the same faces on it every month.......


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nathan_sau _
> *i think you wil find when it comes to blitz mag, its all about who you know, its a mates club and thats about it...
> I agree Jan De Jong is a remarkable person... *




I always refer to Blitz as the Bob Jones fan club. Though I think their attitude may be changing this year a little. So long as they don't go back to what they were a few years ago, almost the Jean Claude Van Damme Fan Club.

If you ever happen to be in Victoria, and find yourself travelling down Lower Heidelberg Road toward the city, keep your eyes out for a high brick wall, on the left, with these huge letters mounted on it saying, "*SHOGUN*", that's Bob's house. 

Hey Nat, how come you found time enough away from work to get on here?
Make sure you get a copy of next months issue, Nathan, our school is highlighted in it. Unfortunately that was the night that I was out injured, so you don't get to see Master Monea beating up on me.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## nathan_sau (Apr 30, 2003)

Dave, thought it about time i i showed up in here again. Big changes and problems with work, tell you about sometime..

Guys keep an eye out for this issue of blitz it has a featured article in it about mine and Dave's instructor- Master Frank Monea.

He is a remarkable man much like Jan De Jong, oh and he doesnt go for all of that who is who martial arts crap that blitz loves to promote...:asian:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 30, 2003)

what style does frank practice?


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *what style does frank practice? *



Frank teaches Ryukyu Kempo. If you're in Melbourne looking for a place to train, pop into the Challenge Centre at 6 Burlington Street, Oakleigh.
Prepare to be amazed.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## moromoro (May 1, 2003)

thanks


----------

